# chewed up kisser



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Nearly every bow built in the last few years has more potential accuracy than any archer can take advantage of. 

However, if it's not set up to fit you, you'll never come close to taking advantage of that potential. I don't shoot with a kisser, so I don't know about that specific problem.

A new shooter needs help setting up his bow and selecting accessories. 

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

My guess is that the string (at the shot) is traveling past brace and striking some other part of the bow with the kisse button. This could be you cables, your rest or some other equipment you have attached. Put a little bit of your wifes lipstick on that side of the kisser and fire a shot. Then check the rear of the bow for lipstick marks. One way you can allieviate this is to add a string suppressor to your bow.


----------



## luv old #7 (Aug 14, 2011)

My bow was set up by a VERY competent tech - easily the best for many miles around. I was curious to know if the kisser hitting something would affect my accuracy. I have always suspected that the kisser was hitting the cable(s). If I put on a suppressor, it just may be worth more than the bow. I'll save the dough for a new bow. My wife may have some lipstick laying around somewhere. I'll have to give that a try. Just so I don't get some on me. My excuse probably won't sound logical. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

#7,

I'd suggest getting the wife to assist that way there will be no misunderstandings! LOL


----------



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

I've seen in the past if your DL is to long and you have a roller guard on diff. models of bows the Kisser button will hit. 

Jeff


----------

